# About LPCM bitrate



## BorjaSchez (Feb 11, 2013)

I recently bought a home theater system, specifically a Sony BDV-N590.

My question is that when I start the PS3 in LPCM games in all, the receiver tells me that the bit rate is 576 kbps (LPCM 5.1Ch 576 kbs). Is not that a very low bit rate for a LPCM 5.1?

Sorry, I´m Newbie.:sad:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

BorjaSchez said:


> I recently bought a home theater system, specifically a Sony BDV-N590.
> 
> My question is that when I start the PS3 in LPCM games in all, the receiver tells me that the bit rate is 576 kbps (LPCM 5.1Ch 576 kbs). Is not that a very low bit rate for a LPCM 5.1?
> 
> Sorry, I´m Newbie.:sad:


Hello,
I really would not be too concerned about it. Especially when using an HTIB, I doubt if you would really even notice a higher bitrate. Does it decode Dolby True HD and DTS HD?
Cheers,
J


----------



## BorjaSchez (Feb 11, 2013)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I really would not be too concerned about it. Especially when using an HTIB, I doubt if you would really even notice a higher bitrate. Does it decode Dolby True HD and DTS HD?
> Cheers,
> J


Thank you, for your help

First, i must say that i don´t speak english perfectly, and sorry if u cannot understand me very well.

Before i was quite short in my post, so what now i´ll try to explain all my setup and other problems that i have.

I have the PS3 connected to the Sony BDV-N590 with HDMI, and this is turn to the LCD TV, with HDMI too. 
In the PS3, i set the audio output settings, selected with an automatic option, the audio output formats. The PS3 recognizes all formats that my Sony BDV decodes by HDMI. (LPCM, DTS, DD...). I must say that my Sony BDV don´t decode DTS HD or Dolby True HD by HDMI, but LPCM 5.1 yes. 

In this case, as the problem that i have with the video games (I don´t try it with BD Movies, cause i don´t have), no matter if the receiver does not decode DTS-MA or DTHD, since generally all PS3 games have tracks LPCM, DTS and DD.
As what I want is that my receiver gets LPCM 5.1, i have enabled the option to Linear PCM instead of bitstream in the video settings of the PS3, cause by bitstream, my PS3(Old Model FAT) can´t decode LPCM 5.1.

Well, when i start a game, such a Uncharted 3, Gran Turismo 5, (games with LPCM & DTS), when i activated all output formats, the games run with the best option, LPCM 5.1. A i said before in the previous post, forever and always with any PS3 games, run with 'LPCM 5.1ch 576 kbps'. Seen this, i turned off the LPCM option on the PS3, for the PS3 choose the next best option, that was DTS. Now the problem was that forever and always with any PS3 Game, run with 'DTS 2.0ch 1,5 MBPS', but the funny thing is that it really was not 2.0, cause all six speakers worked.

1. Does anyone know why the LPCM bitrate is so low compared to DTS?

2. Why the receiver shows DTS 2.0, when all speakers work? Is it because it simulated?

I must say, that I cannot distinguish which sounds better in both cases.

Hopefully someone may know why this happens.

Thank You.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

See if you can manually set the PS3 audio settings to 16 or 24bit and 44khz or 48khz. Those are the same rates used by DVD and CD players. If that fails, check your receivers setup menu.


----------

